# How to disable a radio?



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello, I have a project in mind to turn my old X into a media player. Which files do I have to delete in order to completly turn off the radio and get better battery life?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Airplane mode?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Airplane mode?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I suppose that would work, I was looking for a more permanent solultion though.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*#*#4636#*#* , choose Phone information, then turn off the radio. It will still leave radio bars with an X through them. Use a ROM that allows you to remove signal bars though in its settings and you don't have to look at it, or you can just ninjamorph the signal bars to an alpha block.[/background]


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*#*#4636#*#* , choose Phone information, then turn off the radio. It will still leave radio bars with an X through them. Use a ROM that allows you to remove signal bars though in its settings and you don't have to look at it, or you can just ninjamorph the signal bars to an alpha block.[/background]


Thanks! I'm probably going to run MIUI on it and use it just for media.


----------

